# The Soundtrack to your Life



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

Found this and I thought this would be a fun thing to do because I often wonder what my soundtrack would be like if my life was a movie. Feel free to do a different version where you actually pick songs that you feel would be more appropriate for your soundtrack.


*1. Open your library (iTunes, Winamp, Media Player, iPod, etc).**
2. Put it on shuffle.**
3. Press play.**
4. For the first question, type the song that’s playing.**
5. When you go to a new question, press the next button**
6. Don’t lie and try to pretend you’re cool…just type it in man!* 
*
Opening Credits: *Girl - The Beatles*
Waking Up: *Nur Ein Wort - Wir Sind Helden*
First Day at School: *_I've got a Secret - Kate Nash_*
Falling in Love: *_Pretty Piece of Flesh - Nine Inch Nails (Haha creepy)_*

Losing Virginity: *_A Man's Gotta Do - Neil Patrick Harris/Dr.Horrible (Not a man but still XD)_*
Fight Song:*_ Runaway - Yeah Yeah Yeahs (Haha totally true)_*
Breaking Up: *_Lasso - Phoenix (seems like I was glad we split up)_*
Prom: *_Bones - The Killers _*
Life: *_Tigerlily - La Roux_*

Mental Breakdown: *_Turn it up - Robots in Disguise (Yeah I can kinda see it)_*
Driving: *_Relief Next to Me - Tegan & Sara_*
Flashback: *_Run - Air_*
Getting Back Together: *_Inside and Out- Feist_* 

Wedding:* _Too Many Dicks on the Dance Floor - Flight of the Conchords (Oh god my wedding is going to be awesome)_*
Birth of Child: *_Biko - Bloc Party (Well that is kind of sad...)_*
Final Battle:* _Paranoid Android - Radiohead (good choice)_*
Death Scene:* _Grow Up and Blow Away - Metric _*
Funeral Song:* _Falling in Love at a Coffee Shop - Landon Pigg (Yeah obviously the only time someone falls in love with me is at my funeral XD. I will probably be a very sexy corpse)

Have fun kids!
_​


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

Hehe yay!


*Opening Credits: * Eighties - The Killing Joke (hehe)
*Waking Up*: Love Will Tear Us Apart - Joy Division
*First Day at School:* Walking With Strangers - The Birthday Massacre (AAAACK SO TRUE)
*Falling in Love*: Subterranian Homesick Alien - Radiohead

*Losing Virginity:* Last Time I tried To Rock Your World - Mindless Self Indulgence LOL
*Fight Song:* Cocaine and Toupees - Mindless Self Indulgence xD
*Breaking Up*:Starstruck - 3!OH3 (Heheheheh don't kill me, it's catchy xD)
*Prom:* Small Talk Stinks - Bauhaus
*Life:* Tigerlily - La Roux

*Mental Breakdown*: Katie - Missy Higgins
*Driving*: Nerves - Bauhaus
*Flashback: *Millstone - Brand New (OOooh how appropriate xD)
*Getting Back Together: *On The Radio - Regina Spektor

*Wedding:* Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now - The SMiths (Uh oh, why am I getting married then!?)
*Birth of Child:* Fuck You - Lily Allen (Oh how sweet!)
*Final Battle: *Flash Delerium - MGMT
*Death Scene:* Straight To Video - Mindless Self Indulgence (O_O)
*Funeral Song*: Dicks Are For My Friends - Mindless Self Indulgence


lol WTF I have so many songs and yet so many MSI ones popped up and made my life retarded xD


----------



## iDane (Mar 25, 2010)

*Opening Credits: *Sandman's Child- Jurga
*Waking Up:* Where is my Mind- The Pixies
*First Day at School:* The Worst Day Since Yesterday- Flogging Molly
*Falling in Love:* Different Kind of Fine- Zac Brown Band

*Losing Virginity:* Brown Eyed Girl- Van Morrison
*Fight Song:*Supertheory of Supereverything- Gogol Bordello
*Breaking Up:* Sad Romance- Thao Nguyen Xanh
*Prom:* Jolene- Ray LaMontagne
*Life: *Still- Matt Nathanson

*Mental Breakdown:* Another Lonely Day- Ben Harper
*Driving:* If you Could Only See- Tonic
*Flashback:* Model Homes- In-flight Saftey
*Getting Back Together:* You are the Best Thing- Ray LaMontagne

*Wedding:* Closer- Joshua Radin
*Birth of Child:* Evil Angel- Breaking Benjamin
*Final Battle:* God's Gonna Cut You Down- Johnny Cash
*Death Scene:* Devil's Dance Floor- Flogging Molly*
Funeral Song:* Red, White, and Blue- Lynyrd Skynyrd_
_


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

DanseMacabre said:


> Hehe yay!
> 
> 
> *Opening Credits: * Eighties - The Killing Joke (hehe)
> ...



Either this is a huge coincidence or you just accidentally skipped the Life one ^^. Lovely song for the birth of your child XD. Oh, and MSI would be great for a fight song! I always listen to them when I'm feeling angry!


----------



## Nasmoe (Nov 11, 2009)

*Opening Credits: *Make Me Blank-The Bloody Beetroots (hm.that's actually kind of a cool opening)
* Waking Up: *Rood Beatz-Afterlife (I do like rude beats when I wake up)
* First Day at School: *Groove is in the Heart-Deee-Lite (I would've thought I was so cool if this was playing as I walked into the school)
* Falling in Love: *Left it Alone-Banjo Or Freakout (yeah that's probably what I would do)
* 
Losing Virginity: *You'll See It-Washed Out (I guess I will)
* Fight Song:*Phantom-Justice (Well it would be a choreographed fight I suppose)
* Breaking Up: *Searching-Brotherly
* Prom: *Izzat Love?-Todd Rundgren
* Life: *Sweaty-Muscles (Peace,Love,Ecstasy!) 
* 
Mental Breakdown: *Wasnotwas-Anni T (Well the beginning sounds like a mental breakdown)
* Driving: *Bad Weekend- Art Brut (Man this would have been better for the breakdown!)
* Flashback: *At the River-Groove Armada
* Getting Back Together: *Reflections Are Protection-La Roux (I guess...)
* Wedding:* Rebel Get By-General Fiasco (This wedding isn't going very well...)
* Birth of Child: *Blinking Pigs-Little Dragon (a better for falling in love track...)
* Final Battle:* It Comes and It Goes-Dido (sure...)
* Death Scene:* Forgive-Burial
* Funeral Song:* Cornerstone-Blue Scholars


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

xToXiCx said:


> Either this is a huge coincidence or you just accidentally skipped the Life one ^^. Lovely song for the birth of your child XD. Oh, and MSI would be great for a fight song! I always listen to them when I'm feeling angry!


*
Ohhhhh I skipped life xD*


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 24, 2010)

Opening Credits: Soundtrack to my Life - Kid Cudi (oh the humor)
Waking Up: Despicable - Eminem
First Day at School: Today Was a Good Day - Ice Cube
Falling in Love: I Be (Highs and Lows) - Kid Cudi

Losing Virginity: Big Poppa - Notorious B.I.G.
Fight Song: Drop the World - Lil Wayne ft. Eminem
Breaking Up: I Make Her Say - Kid Cudi
Prom: Make it Hot - Wiz Khalifa
Life: Beautiful Day - The Game

Mental Breakdown: 3 am - Eminem
Driving: Beamer, Benz, or Bentley - Lloyd Banks
Flashback: B.A.R. - Wiz Khalifa
Getting Back Together: Beautiful - Akon
Wedding: I Feel Like Dying - Lil Wayne (seems fitting, as i would be split on getting married, the freedom is great)
Birth of Child: Juicy - Notorious B.I.G.
Final Battle: Shit Hits the Fan - Obie Trice
Death Scene: Day N' Nite - Kid Cudi
Funeral Song: Fade to Black - Metallica (odd that it was the only not Hip Hop/R&B song)


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

*Opening Credits: *You Really Got a Hold On Me - The Beatles
* Waking Up: *Parochial Town - Final Fantasy 7 soundtrack*
First Day at School: *Tangled Up in Blue - Bob Dylan*
Falling in Love: *Spiel Mit Mir - Rammstein *

Losing Virginity: *9000 Miles - Pendulum*
Fight Song:*Whole Lotta Rosie - AC/DC
* Breaking Up: *Every Morning - Basshunter*
Prom: *Tie Me Kangaroo Down Sport - Rolf Harris*
Life: *The Unforgiven - Metallica *

Mental Breakdown: *Musique - Daft Punk*
Driving: *Jake the Peg - Rolf Harris*
Flashback: *Germs - Weird Al Yankovic*
Getting Back Together: *Telephone - Lady Gaga*

Wedding:* Burnin' - Daft Punk*
Birth of Child: *Problem Child - AC/DC (Wow, that's not a good sign XD)*
Final Battle: *If You Want Blood - AC/DC *
Death Scene: *Battery - Metallica *
Funeral Song: *Los - Rammstein _
_


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

*Opening Credits:* Editors - Munich
*Waking Up:* Kings of Leon - Sex on Fire
*First Day at School:* Natalia Imbruglia - Torn
*Falling in Love: *Death Cab for Cutie - I Will Follow You Into the Dark

*Losing Virginity:* Remy Zero - Save Me
*Fight Song: *Madonna - Frozen
*Breaking Up:* Foo Fighters - Walking After You
*Prom: *Editors - Weight of the World
*Life:* Undress Me Now - Morcheeba

*Mental Breakdown: *Nirvana - Drain You
*Driving: *Skye Edwards - Not Broken
*Flashback:* Blink 182 - Miss You
*Getting Back Together: *Madonna - Power of Goodbye

*Wedding: *Remy Zero - Impossibility
*Birth of Child:* Franz Ferdinand - Take Me Out
*Final Battle: *Miss Halfway - Anya Marina
*Death Scene:* Andreas Johnson - Glorious
*Funeral Song:* Dido - Here With Me

I like it..though too bad that wmp missed Coldplay :mellow:


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

*Opening Credits: *Eminem -Without Me
* Waking Up: *Drake - Fireworks*
First Day at School: *Regina Spektor -Hotel Song *
Falling in Love: *Stevie Wonder - He's Mister Know It All
* Losing Virginity: *Regina Spektor - Poor Little Rich Boy
* Fight Song:*Army of Pharaohs - Time To Rock
* Breaking Up: *Lily Allen - Friend of Mine
* Prom: *Beyonce - Crazy in Love
* Life: *Eminem - Almost Famous*

Mental Breakdown: *Atmosphere - Complications
* Driving: *Lauryn Hill - To Zion*
Flashback: *Earth Wind & Fire - Getaway*
Getting Back Together: *Kelly Clarkson - What's Up Lonely lol*

Wedding:* Beyonce - Naughty Girl lol
* Birth of Child:*Marvin Gaye - Trouble Man lol
* Final Battle: *Earth Wind & Fire - Shining Star *
Death Scene: *Shakira - Suerte (Whenever, Wherever) *
Funeral Song: * Portishead - All Mine


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm bored so I'm going to be lame and do another one:

*Opening Credits: *One - Aimee Mann(pretty sure this was the opening credits for something)
* Waking Up: *Ephiphany - Sweeney Todd Soundtrack (God I'm creepy)*
First Day at School: *Beat It - Michael Jackson (Sweeeet)*
Falling in Love: *We're both in love with a sexy lady - Flight of the Conchords (Hope this is from his point of view XD)
* 
Losing Virginity: *The Lovecats - The Cure (freaky)
* Fight Song:*_ On Fire - Phoenix (would have been better for my virginity song..)_*
Breaking Up: *Automatic - Dead Disco*
Prom: *_Seasons of Love - Shiny Toy Guns (Perfect prom song actually..) _*
Life: *_I'm not cool - Sohodolls (Well that's just mean..)_*

Mental Breakdown: *_Night Reconnaissance_* - *Dresden Dolls
* Driving: *Time to Pretend - MGMT
* Flashback: *_Sweetness - Jimmy Eat World_*
Getting Back Together: *_Actionman - Those Dancing Days_* 

Wedding:* _Cheating on you - Franz Ferdinand (No comment XD)_*
Birth of Child: *_Sould meets body - Death Cab for Cutie (Well that seems like a perfect title)_*
Final Battle:* _Love it when you call - The Feeling_*
Death Scene:* _Hallelujah - Imogen Heap (Perfect no?)_*
Funeral Song:* _The Flowers - Regina Spektor
_


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

xToXiCx said:


> I'm bored so I'm going to be lame and do another one:
> 
> *Opening Credits: *One - Aimee Mann(pretty sure this was the opening credits for something)
> * Waking Up: *Ephiphany - Sweeney Todd Soundtrack (God I'm creepy)*
> ...


*
Holy shit, our music taste is so freakishly similar! I like you! :crazy: *


----------



## RedDeath9 (Apr 22, 2010)

Opening Credits: *Pain of Salvation - Inside* (Weird, this is the first song on the album)
Waking Up: *Mew - Saviours Of Jazz Ballet (Fear Me, December)*
First Day at School: *Behold... The Arctopus - Alcoholocaust*
Falling in Love: *Tribal Tech - Slidin' Into Charlisa* (Well then...)

Losing Virginity: *Decrepit Birth - Reflection of Emotions*
Fight Song: *Atheist - Undefiled Wisdom*
Breaking Up: *Death - Out of Touch*
Prom: *Nevermore - Evolution 169*
Life: *Gordian Knot - Grace* (wow, perfect...)

Mental Breakdown: *Enslaved - Api-vat*
Driving: *Radiohead - The National Anthem*
Flashback: *Windir - Likbor*
Getting Back Together: *Theory in Practice - Conspiracy in Cloning*

Wedding: *Dream Theater - Take the Time* (pretty epic/cheesy wedding, I assume)
Birth of Child: *Gorod - Beware of Tramps* (... I'll try)
Final Battle: *Agalloch - Hallways of Enchanted Ebony* (Pretty melancholic battle scene, I suppose...)
Death Scene: *Devin Townsend - Hypergeek* 
Funeral Song: *Spawn of Possession - Eve of Contempt* (Yup, perfect way to end off a movie with the most absurd soundtrack ever - Technical death metal for a funeral song.)


----------



## Lullaby (Jul 21, 2010)

*Opening Credits: *Aerosmith - Shame On You (the film hasn't even started yet and I'm supposed to be ashamed xD)*
Waking Up: *Papa Roach - Change Or Die (that ought to wake me up )
* First Day at School: *Pink - Sober (just....)*
Falling in Love: *The Pierces - Boring (?!?!?)*

Losing Virginity: *Hinder - The Best Is Yet To Come (... >.>)*
Fight Song:*Daughtry - All These Lives (could work, I guess?)*
Breaking Up: *Pink Floyd - Learning To Fly (wth?)*
Prom: *Savage Garden - I Want You P)*
Life: *Christina Aguilera - Fighter (*nods*)*

Mental Breakdown: *The All-American Rejects - Night Drive (works for me)*
Driving: *Judas Priest - Breaking The Law (rofl)*
Flashback: *Black Eyed Peas - Shut Up (so-so)*
Getting Back Together: *The All-American Rejects - I'm Waiting (I ain't apologising )*

Wedding: *The Rasmus - No Fear (my poor hubby...) *
Birth of Child: *Evanescence - Hello (a bit too sad..)*
Final Battle: *Eric Clapton - Cocaine (another rofl) *
Death Scene: *The All-American Rejects - The Wind Blows ("I'll leave when the wind blows") *
Funeral Song: *Paramore - Emergency (a bit too late for that, methinks)


Don't mind my comments, couldn't help it.


----------



## murderegina (Jan 7, 2010)

*Opening Credits*: The One I Love - R.E.M.
*Waking Up*: Poison Oak - Bright Eyes
*First Day at School*: 1-800-SUICIDE - Gravediggaz (LOLOLOLOL)
*Falling in Love*: Sorry I Am - Ani Difranco

*Losing Virginit**y*: Little Hitlers - Remembering Never
*Fight Song*: Naive - Sleeping At Last
*Breaking Up*: The Needle and the Damage Done - Neil Young
*Prom*: Staring at the World Through My Rearview - Tupac
*Life*: You're Ever So Inviting - Underoath

*Mental Breakdown*: Error: Operator - Taking Back Sunday
*Driving*: Salmarnir - Underoath
*Flashback*: Pursuit Of Happiness - Kid Cudi
*Getting Back Together*: Beating - Noah and the Whale

*Wedding*: Hollywood Bedtime Story - The Dears
*Birth of Child*: Heaven - Rusted Root
*Final Battle*: Date Rape - Sublime
*Death Scene*: Daisy - Brand New
*Funeral Song*: Gutless - Hole (HAHAHA)


----------



## thehigher (Apr 20, 2009)

*Opening Credits: * Explosions in the sky- first breath after a coma
* 
Waking Up: *The friendly fires-skeleton boy *
First Day at School: *Emarosa- heads or tails real or not *
Falling in Love: *Say anything - girlfriend OR Hurts to purr- Matinee
* Losing Virginity: * Edgar Meyer- first impressions
* Fight Song:* Parkway Drive- Dead man's chest 
* Breaking Up: * Regina Spektor- Hero 
* Prom: * Pheonix- Girlfriend
* Life: * Hanz Zimmer- Time 

Mental Breakdown: [/B]Hanz Zimmer- Dream is collapsing
* Driving: *Foreign Beggars- No holds barred remix*
Flashback: *Foals- Spanish Sahara*
Getting Back Together: *explosions in the sky- your hand in mine*

Wedding:* Bright eyes- The first day of my life
* Birth of Child:* explosions in the sky- first breath after a coma
* Final Battle: *Gallows- Misery *
Death Scene: *James Newton Howard- Gravel road*
Funeral Song: * Phillip glass & ooppera Skaala- a madrigal opera: part 1


----------



## Decon (Dec 9, 2008)

Opening Credits: What the fuck is wrong with you? - Combichrist
Waking up: For an Angel 09 remix - Paul Van Dyk
First day at school: Ready Steady Go - Paul Oakenfold
Falling in Love: Disturbia - Rihanna

Losing virginity: Soul to squeeze - Red Hot Chili Peppers
Fight song: My Violent Heart - Nine Inch Nails
Breaking up: Revenge - Mindless Self Indulgence
Prom: Heart Songs - Weezer
Life: Sandstorm Calling - Andy Hunter

Mental Breakdown: Requiem for Dissent - Bad Religion
Driving: I'm your problem now - Mindless Self Indulgence
Flashback: 80's Life - The Good, The Bad, and The Queen
Getting Back together: Sanctified - Nine Inch Nails

Wedding: Closer - Nine Inch Nails
Birth of Child: Get Myself on Track - Audio Bullys
Final Battle: June - RJD2
Death Scene: Forever and a Day -Rhythm Collision
Funeral Song: Ring Finger - RJD2


----------



## PoppyPeedOnMySofa (May 31, 2010)

Opening Credits: Hoobastank - To Be With You
Waking Up: Dierks Bently - Bands of Brothers
First Day at School: Owl City - Meteor Shower
Falling in Love: Fleetwood Mac - You Make Loving Fun (Perfect!)

Losing Virginity: Carrie Underwood - We're Young and Beautiful
Fight Song: *NSYNC - Merry Christmas, Happy Holidays (LOL!)
Breaking Up: Franz Ferdinand - Lucid Dreams
Prom: Bruce Springsteen - Tunnel of Love
Life: Bachman-Turner Overdrive - You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet

Mental Breakdown: DMX - Soild
Driving: DMX - Blown Away
Flashback: Eminem - Spend Some Time
Getting Back Together: Annie Lennox - Love Song for a Vampire

Wedding: *NSYNC - Everything I Own
Birth of Child: Owl City - If My Heart Was a House
Final Battle: DMX - Damien III
Death Scene: Eminem - W.T.P. (LOL!)
Funeral Song: Framing Hanley - The Fold


----------



## kindaconfused (Apr 30, 2010)

xToXiCx said:


> Losing Virginity: [/B]The Lovecats - The Cure (freaky)
> [/I]



Not "Let's go to Bed"?


----------



## Azura Nova (Mar 23, 2009)

kindaconfused said:


> Not "Let's go to Bed"?


Haha I wish I had been that lucky ^^


----------

